# 3rd baby unplanned, 35, and dreading a loss....



## bubbles_cymru

hey :flower:

So I found out the weekend that I am around 5 weeks pregnant - it was very very unplanned and I always vowed that 2 is enough (especially now my 14 year old stepdaughter has moved in)

The emotions were big tears, stress of "how on earth will we manage with a 3, 8 and 15 year old plus new born) to eventually absolutely overjoy and excitement...

but now... as it's only week 5, I am scared, anxious and nervous of miscarrying or a still birth - this has never happened before to me but there is nothing to say it won't.

Is it normal to feel this way :shrug::shrug::nope::nope:


----------



## ds0910

Of course it is! After the initial shock wears off and we are able to get happy about that little critter we have an immediate bond, so the thought of losing that can get overwhelming and terrifying! Plus it's been a little while since you did this and you weren't expecting it to happen. All of that can lead to added anxieties. Just try to relax as much as you can and CONGRATULATIONS!! All of the rest will work itself out. It always does


----------



## WackyMumof2

OP, then I found out I was unexpectedly pregnant last Jan, I went into a state of denial. My second son is at the severe end of the spectrum for ADHD so finding out that we another on the way was not wanted news at all. Always wanted 3 but the ADHD just scared me. I was 31. And I hate to say it, but my pregnancy for all of the first trimester went 'to plan'. It wasn't until I was in the second trimester I started to embrace the idea. Now DS3 is here I can't imagine not having him.

This time, #4 was planned in hopes that hubby and DS1 will get their little girl. If it helps, I will have not long turned 33 when our last baby arrives. I'm also concerned that I will loose baby because of my age and because I THINK I have the beginnings of GD again with the way my sugar levels are playing up. It's not uncommon but try to relax.


----------

